# المضخــــــــــــــــــــات pumps



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

المضخات 
موضوع مشترك
في التكييف
في الشبكات بانوعها
أيه رأيكم نغطي الموضوع ونجمع
المواضيع المطروحة في بوست واحد
أظنكم موافقين
إجماع:d:d
بسم الله نبدأ


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/sh38gwr/Know_and_Understand_Centrifugal_Pumps.rar


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/69msla5/pump%20station.rar


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/dj58cit/22-25.rar


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

مجهود أحد الزملاء بالموقع

http://ifile.it/xnfoyq3/Pumps%20selection.rar


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

عرض جميل عن ظاهرة ال cavitation


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

المضخات الغاطسة


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

آرمسترونج

http://ifile.it/r2c7ae3/HOMASERI.rar


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

آرمسترونج

http://ifile.it/0logm1v/ARMEXSER.rar


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/a8907tn/K8.100.rar


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/pmj5rh4/L35.520_SGG.rar


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/4fa3no2/sx.rar


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

مضخات الحريق
UL
FM



http://ifile.it/nhz74ct/fire pump.rar


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/vbsutkm/armstrong.rar


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/lva4u6d/8100_Series_Motor_Driven_ALL_PAGES.rar


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/mz2uc9q/A8776.rar


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/njrlbko/EngineeringData.rar


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

TACO

http://ifile.it/wncoh0a/Taco.rar


----------



## hamadalx (18 مايو 2010)

على فكرة .............. إظاهر المهندس عبد العاطى كدة يكتب المنتدى بإسمه..........جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (18 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على العرض الرائع . وشكرا


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> على فكرة .............. إظاهر المهندس عبد العاطى كدة يكتب المنتدى بإسمه..........جزاك الله خيرا


 وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخي على العرض الرائع . وشكرا


وبورك فيك يانصير الضعفاء


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/nxjmplf/13-2_Energy_brochure.rar


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/ir1l6aq/900_Bulletin_web.rar


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/file/IFwAXuzm/PUMPS.html


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة على موسوعة الطلمبات


----------



## creative eng (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يابشمهندس علي المجهود الرائع ده ..
لكن اللينكات اغلبها expired


----------



## eng/gladiator (7 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على المجهود و لكن برجاء اعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى و شكرا لك مقدما


----------



## aati badri (7 يونيو 2012)

يا شباب سلام
سوف اخذلكم فاعذروني
لأني لا اعرف مكان هذه الملفات على جهازي 
ولا أدري حتى المشاركات ما هي
ارجو من الادارة ومن اخوي م م م المساعدة واعادة رفع الملفات 
لانه م م م اكيد نظمها في ملفات مرتبة


----------



## nofal (7 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## اسلام عمار (14 أغسطس 2012)

انا تعت وزهقت من كثرة المشاركات التى بها مشاكل كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييرة


----------



## اسلام عمار (14 أغسطس 2012)

كله تالف المفاتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (3 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير
بس المواقع مش بتفتح:82:
نرجوا اعادة الرفع ثانية
وربنا يبارك فيكم ويوفقنا جميعا​


----------



## إيهاب2007 (3 أغسطس 2013)

الملف المطلوب غير موجود


----------



## ميدو الغريب (8 سبتمبر 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل 
برجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## بسيوني حسن (1 أكتوبر 2013)

thank you very mach


----------



## aati badri (1 أكتوبر 2013)

نسبة لكثرة الشكاوى من الزملاء
ونسبة لانه ليس لدي ما اقدمه
وكما لم يتقدم احدهم لرفد الموضوع بما لديه
اطلب من الزملاء المشرفين سحب الموضوع


----------



## كريم محمود حسن (29 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## vhanna (28 فبراير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> 301 Moved Permanently


متاسف ولكن موقع Attention Required! | CloudFlare لا يعمل عندى او يقول لى no such file برجاء رفع الملف مجددا على اى موقع اخر مع جزييييل الشكر


----------



## عمر طلعت (11 يناير 2019)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------

